# Goneferal's 2015 Haunt



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Black and white slideshow:





Color video:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the black & white shots! Gives a vintage creepy look to the entire haunt (which is beautiful in color as well).


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Everything is just lovely. Beautiful work.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent!
Love it


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice effect with the open mouth ghosts.... they look like they are moaning. Your photography is terrific. The black and White imagery captures a macabre element one loses in color. Great job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well worth the work you put into it. Love the pumpkins and your overall use of lighting


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I see your ghosts are still rocking it, I have always loved them!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Your haunt is always one of my favorites. I absolutely LOVE your aesthetic, you have a very "Rottish" look to your whole haunt. I just noticed your witch hands and once again, I have something to strive to attain. You rock it girl! Standing "O" for sure!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was a real treat to watch! I love the jack o lanterns. What kind of flicker circuit did you use in them to get them to blink randomly? Just a great display with excellent lighting and perfect prop placement. Strong work!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Such a great display! The B/W shots look so great, but then I loved all of the great color lighting transitions and "blinking" jackos in your second video (a great idea that I may, uh, "borrow."). And your Steven Wilkens tombstone made me smile. "Always check your candy..."


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I just used Vixenlights. You can do a shimmer that looks like a real time candle.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Great looking display.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Inspirational GF! Well done.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, very impressive! I liked the black and white too. Your pained expressions on your ghost, the ground pumpkins and your Pumkin King were really something to see. I liked your cornstalks wall, it gives me ideas for next year. Nice job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

GF.....GREAT work as usual...! Love your style


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Another stand up haunt!!! The moaning ghosts, pumpkin scarecrow..gloriously creepy! Great job on the lighting:coolkin: The B/W shots...taking away the color adds a menacing factor to the whole thing~very cool!


----------



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Excellent work, you put a lot of effort into that.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Always a treat for the eyes ... nicely done.


----------

